
A Pumping Conspiracy’: Why Workers Smuggled Breast Pumps into Prison - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/31/business/breast-feeding-discrimination-pregnancy.html
======
elliekelly
It blows my mind how often this is an issue. It's really not complicated:
breastfeeding women _need_ to pump.

